# Manila Flood Areas



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Re-found this while cleaning up files in my doc folder.

Might be of use to those in, or considering, Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Last year the pedi-cycle guys were blocking up the drainage systems so they could get more customers.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Re-found this while cleaning up files in my doc folder.
> 
> Might be of use to those in, or considering, Manila.


Wow I must take everyone of these when it rains, Because no matter where I go it seems flooded:grouphug:


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Re-found this while cleaning up files in my doc folder.
> 
> Might be of use to those in, or considering, Manila.


GREAT INFO...I had not seen this before and it might come in handy as we are looking to open a branch office for our Southeast Asian Operations in Manila...every time it rains I always see a lot of flooded streets but this might help locate an office space away form the worse areas...

Thanks for reposting this...


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

You can also look at project Noah website:

Project NOAH

Select one of the options under "Flood Map".


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

metmanph said:


> You can also look at project Noah website:
> 
> Project NOAH
> 
> Select one of the options under "Flood Map".


That's a great link. Thank you!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I particularly like the flood maps. Although the other initial report, (Manila Flood prone areas), was a good one and extremely accurate...it only listed street names that typically flood..."IF" you are not familiar with each and every one of the streets on the list, it really doesn't tell you too much.

Or...you spend a lot of time researching and looking up each street individually...

BUT these Project NOAH flood maps clearly show anyone exactly where the flood prone areas are in the Philippines. From 5 year flood areas all the way up to the 100 year floods zones!

Awesome post and very helpful...thanks metmanph!!!!! GREAT LINK!!!!!

If one of the Moderators can do it, this would make a great asset to go in a Sticky at the beginning of this forum. I can see this link as something that members will want to refer to again and again if they are thinking of buying a home or moving to a new location...or newbees just coming here to settle in a non-flood prone area.


----------

